# Removing Tung Oil Finish



## FoamieOmie (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello, I have a Koa wood snare drum shell that has a gloss tung oil finish. There are is a scratch that needs sanded out and there are some brush hairs in it (scratch may be where a brush hair was and then removed?) The wood and construction is beautiful and I think the guy who made and finished it was just rushed so I'm not gonna start throwing out negativity but needless to say I'm gonna need to put some time into getting it right. What is the best way to remove the tung oil? Will just sanding be sufficient? Should I use steel wool first to see if that helps? Going to Lowes today so any help would be awesome!

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe that tung oil is a renewable finish. Sand out the mark and apply several, say 4 to 5, coats of tung oil on the drum. Wait a day or so in between coats to allow the oil to harden.


----------



## FoamieOmie (Nov 1, 2008)

So do I just sand where the mark is or do I need to sand the entire drum for a consistant finish?


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

I really cannot say for sure since I do not know if the builder used pure tung oil or a tung oil with varnish in it. If it is pure tung oil, I would think a localized repair is all that would be needed. if it is a tung oil/varnish mix, you are probably better off sanding the entire drum.

Here is a decent link for tung oil - http://www.woodworkdetails.com/Knowledge/Finishing/Tung-Oil.aspx


----------



## FoamieOmie (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I actually just ran some 0000 steel wool over it and after a little work the scratch came out. Must have been in the finish. Kinda confused cause it's oil and I thought that soaked in more. The guy said he used a high gloss tung oil. I have some Formsbys and I'm gonna add a few more coats.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

There is no such thing as high gloss tung oil anymore than high gloss boiled linseed oil. Formby's tung oil finish is a very thin wiping varnish made with soya oil and alkd resin.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## FoamieOmie (Nov 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd post these pics to let you know I got it sanded and have started to re-oil it. Thanks for all of your help.


Hawaiian Koa Segment Snare Drum- Sanded









With one coat of Formby's Tung Oil- High Gloss


----------

